# Will You Disown Me?



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Well Outbackers... DW and I were making plans to drive up North for the kids Spring Break and pick up our new Outback... just for kicks (foreshadowing) I went to the RV show this weekend.... DW and I looked at every model on the floor that had 4 bunks... we were about to leave when I stopped to look at the TrailManors just out of curiosity... when I noticed a camper that looked just like the Outback... so we wandered back into a section we had missed completely. That was when we found the GulfStream GulfBreeze 28TRS.... 28RSS... 28TRS... hmmm.... needless to say it was built by GulfStream to compete with the highly sought after Outback floor plan... the only differences are full powered slides, no support bars on the queen slide, no outdoor cook center but an attached RVQ and shelf, one piece vinyl roof, front lighted storage compartment, built in quickie flush, side wall ducted heating system vice floor registers and one of the front lower bunks converts to a table and seats. (4880 dry weight)

After talking with the owner for about an hour... I made what I thought was a ridiculous OTD offer with Equal-i-zer hitch and slide awnings included... he told me that I would be their first sale on the new line which they had just acquired and because he was recently retired from the Navy... he accepted... I WAS FLOORED!! But not nearly as much as his DW who was the Sales Manager.... when we sat down to do the paperwork and I told her the price we agreed upon she thought he had his prices mixed up with the 23TRS...

Bottomline: it was an offer that was too good to pass up.. and it was almost $3K less than my cost to drive 1700 miles for the Outback.

This board is full of great information, great ideas and from what I can gather... GREAT PEOPLE! Question is... can I be *"Honorary Outbacker"*?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do I like the term friend better action


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer our first motorhome was a Gulfstream and I think it was the best built unit I owned. Good luck with it. I love when salesmen goof.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Good catch. I think you will find the new gulfbreeze to be very similiar to the outbacks. Tim D, the new PM for the gulfbrezze was the guy that came from KZ to Liteway, did outback and zepplin and has now moved on to Gulfbreeze. I looked at them in January, but they did not have any hard sided options then. Since they are al designed by the same guy, it almost counts as an OUTBACK









Jared


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Allsix, best of luck. We hope you enjoy the new camper.
Although it's not an Outback, it sounds very very nice,
and I'm sure your will serve your family well.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

See-- didn't we all say that things work out for the best no matter how bad they looked earlier ... just think if you had of bought that first trailer from that jerk RV dealer 2 weeks ago....

Best of luck


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Main thing is you're out there camping with the family







Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't come cryin' to us when that thing falls apart...

JUST KIDDING! 

You are always welcome here! Now I have to GOOGLE that brand. I've never seen one. Sounds cool! You gotta post some pics so we can 'kick the tires'.


----------



## OK_Outback (Mar 21, 2005)

I think they should make you walk the hot coals of a camp fire

Just kidding







It looks like a nice rig.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations, When I was looking hard back in January I saw them online and they looked comparable to the Outback in terms of features. Unlike many of the similar models from other companies that struck me as cheaply done the GulfBreeze looked really nice. In some areas I might even say the GulfBreeze was better







, such as a 2 year warranty, walk-on roof, scissor jack stabilizers, and larger grey & black tanks. I would have gone and taken a look but when I checked GulfBreeze didn't have a dealer anywhere near me. Enjoy your new trailer whatever name it has on the side.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What is the difference between the 28TRS and the 28EXP. On the Web site I found they have the same floor plan but are $1000 difference in price??


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> What is the difference between the 28TRS and the 28EXP. On the Web site I found they have the same floor plan but are $1000 difference in price??
> [snapback]29123[/snapback]​


One is the soft side and the other hard side.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Allsixofus,

So you decided to back out (sic) of your Outback?









I'm glad you found something that will work for allsixofy'all.









Have a great summer.

Mark

PS. Found some great pictures of the 28 footer Allsixofus bought on ebay. Link is http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAP...item=4535481220
OR.........just go to google, search GulfBreeze 28TRS and follow ebay link.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Here is the Ebay link that worked for me:

Ebay Link

Congrats on the new trailer. If you are happy, that is what matters. Looking at the photos on Ebay, it is interesting how the rear slide looks without support rails. And on the interior, I still really like the white cabinets. But, to each his own, and it sounds like you got a great deal.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Here is the Ebay link that worked for me:
> 
> Ebay Link
> 
> ...


Randy,
That link takes you to a stream-lite which is a lower gulfstream line. The gulfbreeze has the white interior almost identical to the outback. Look at the gallery on the gulfbreeze home page.

I do really like the full strength roof. I would like to be able to walk around and inspect/clean easier. The auto rear slide is nice, but the roof is the one that really gets me.

Jared


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Based on the replies... I now know I was right when judging the caliber of the people on here... TOP NOTCH by any standard!!

The link to the one on eBay is the low end as mentioned...missing/different configuration on a bunch of items... here is a better link... http://www.painesrv.com/Inventory/298.htm... the interior of my Gulf Breeze is almost identical to the Outback... white cabinets, layout, etc... like it was also mentioned... the slides are cable reinforced (1100 lb limit on the queen slide) which negated the requirement for supports... and they powered it vice manual.

Big differences were the single piece walk on vinyl roof, overhead cabinets over the sofa slide, larger tanks, front lower bunk that converts to table, lighted front storage compartment, no floor registers for heat (side wall vents), built in quickie flush but no outside cook center and a cheap shower curtain. Once I get it home I will take some photos and post them...

Thanks for the support....

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Scott,

That's a much better picture than the one I found on ebay. Looks a lot like the Outback.

Enjoy!









Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I walked through one of these at our local RV-Show in January. The layout was 100% identical to my 25RS-S. I did like the automatic slide and cable design for the bed slide.

At first I thought... how can they do that... stealing my Outback's design. Then I figured it was a compliment to be copied.

I think I see an automatic cable design slide in some future Outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In my experiences with popup cables it was one more thing to malfunction. My brother in law had to disassemble his camper to replace twice, was that manufacturers design flaw. It is quite the overhang and I myself being 260 lbs, like the extra support under my butt. Keep it simple.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I was looking last year they were just coming out with the new line and I couldn't get squat for information from Gulfstream at the time, unit looked good on paper at least. I'm inclined to agree with tdvffjohn though, simple works great for me. I don't know enough about these units or Gulfstream to comment on them, but hope you enjoy the camper.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ah...there we go. Sorry about that. Yes, the correct GulfStream model does look just like an Outback.

Randy


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting to note... the guy that designed the Outback is the same guy that designed the Gulf Breeze... he took the design for the cable queen slide from the high end 5th wheels and Class A slideouts and incorporated it in the new plan. I could put ALLSIXOFUS on the queen slide and not even come close to the 1100lb weight limit...

Having been a long time PUP owner... the cable pulley system in a PUP is a completely different animal altogether... there has got to be a better system out there for that but it dramatically increases the price of PUPs...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love learning new things, sounds like you thought of and asked about it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Very Nice. Looks just like an Outback! Hey, we all like ours so much it had to happen sooner or later.

Anyway, congrats and enjoy your camping this summer.

Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new unit. It is a fine looking camper, and I wish I was able to get to a show this year to see one.

First Y-guy, now allsixofus, we might have to change the name of the site to Outbackers and friends....


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I finall sat down and gave those pix a good goin over, it looks like a nice rig Allsix. I'm proud for ya, but I still like my Outback.







, nope wrong, I







my Outback. hehe, here's a couple of trivial things I noticed:
-maybe it's just me but the bathroom looks a lil more crowded, the potty seems closer to the tub
-the TV seems to be in a less than convenient spot. True, we dont' camp to watch TV, but sometimes we do watch a movie, and the kids play PS on it. Local news/weather is nice too for 2 or 3 niters. I like the fact that in the Outback the tv is UP and angled where you can see it from couch or bed.
-I like the supports under me while I sleep.
-I LOVE< ADORE< the Outside cook center.
Now, your is bigger







and the extra slide is awesome more room. We're not apples to apples, you have 4 kids, *a big ole God bless you in order. So, it's IMPERATIVE you have more room with a slide. 
I did notice that a couple of weeks ago a friend called and "hinted" that he would like to go camp with us, bring his family. I told my wife, I'm glad we only have a 21 ft, that way we can politely say no. I like camping WITH people, but not people camping WITH me? Group camps are fun, just not in your camper.
And the $$ were right for you, so it looks good. Nice rig so,
Camp on, bra. action 
link to floorplans?


----------

